# Solved: Yahoo Email and Firefox Hacked



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Well, I'm setting some sort of a record for the most problems in one day. Now, Softronic has hacked my Yahoo mail account. When I go to Yahoo's main page and then click on my mail, a Softronics page hijacks the email page. It doesn't happen every time but has happened several times this evening. I tried to do a system restore only to find that I can't locate a system restore on this OS (Windows 8). Very bizarre because I found it yesterday. (Have only had this computer a few days.)

Immediately before the hacking began, I had been trying to delete the hot corners feature of Windows 8. Actually, have been trying on and off since this afternoon. I installed registry changes according to the protocol I found on at least half a dozen sites, including Softronics. I also downloaded Classic Shell. Other recent changes have been to download Microsoft Office from my disk, VistaBootPro32 from the net, and Skype.

I tried to run GMER twice, with no luck. The cursor froze even tho all other windows were closed. There was a notification that GMER has found system modification, etc. I wasn't able to uncheck IAT/EAT. The program was totally unresponsive.

One other thing I should mention is that this computer seems awfully slow for being brand new. Having issues with sticking cursor as well. The latter I could put down to the learning curve except that my old computer was also a Dell and I'm pretty familiar with the touchpad controls.

Following are the Hijack This, DDs, and Attach logs, followed by the system information .

Many thanks for your help.

Jane

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:01:46 PM, on 2/12/2013
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16384)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_6_602_168.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_6_602_168.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Users\skidawayme\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://dell13.msn.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=10&cc=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: ExplorerBHO Class - {449D0D6E-2412-4E61-B68F-1CB625CD9E52} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer32.dll
O2 - BHO: ClassicIE9BHO Class - {EA801577-E6AD-4BD5-8F71-4BE0154331A4} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9DLL_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Classic Explorer Bar - {553891B7-A0D5-4526-BE18-D3CE461D6310} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer_For_P2G8] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLVirtualDrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\VirtualDrive.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to Bluetooth - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToObject.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {56753E59-AF1D-4FBA-9E15-31557124ADA2} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9_32.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Classic IE9 Settings - {56753E59-AF1D-4FBA-9E15-31557124ADA2} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9_32.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {64964764-1101-4bbd-8891-B56B1A53B9B3} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer32.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send to Bluetooth - {2F56DCAA-153B-4479-B4E2-547405B34FB9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToPage.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to Bluetooth - {2F56DCAA-153B-4479-B4E2-547405B34FB9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToPage.htm (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dell.com
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Classic Shell Service (ClassicShellService) - IvoSoft - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicShellService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CxUtilSvc - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Conexant\SA3\CxUtilSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Activation Service (McAWFwk) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcawfwk.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\mcafee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.6 (TurboBoost) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe

--
End of file - 12128 bytes

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 10.0.9200.16384
Run by skidawayme at 22:05:05 on 2013-02-12
Microsoft Windows 8 6.2.9200.0.1252.1.1033.18.6013.4604 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {ADA629C7-7F48-5689-624A-3B76997E0892}
AV: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {16C7C823-5972-5907-58FA-0004E2F9422F}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Enabled* {959DA8E2-3527-57D1-4915-924367AD4FE9}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicShellService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\Conexant\SA3\CxUtilSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\dashost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe
C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicStartMenu.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Conexant\SA3\SmartAudio3.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDGesture.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\TOASTER.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\Components\DBRUpdate\DBRUpd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_6_602_168.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_6_602_168.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=10&cc=
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://dell13.msn.com
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
BHO: ExplorerBHO Class: {449D0D6E-2412-4E61-B68F-1CB625CD9E52} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer32.dll
BHO: ClassicIE9BHO Class: {EA801577-E6AD-4BD5-8F71-4BE0154331A4} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9DLL_32.dll
TB: Classic Explorer Bar: {553891B7-A0D5-4526-BE18-D3CE461D6310} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer32.dll
uRun: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
mRun: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
mRun: [CLMLServer_For_P2G8] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe"
mRun: [CLVirtualDrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\VirtualDrive.exe" /R
mRun: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
mRun: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send to Bluetooth - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToObject.htm
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {56753E59-AF1D-4FBA-9E15-31557124ADA2} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9_32.exe
IE: {64964764-1101-4bbd-8891-B56B1A53B9B3} - {553891B7-A0D5-4526-BE18-D3CE461D6310}
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
Trusted Zone: dell.com
TCP: NameServer = 200.75.200.2 200.75.200.3
TCP: Interfaces\{64F73421-DF9F-40EB-8E88-52963FFDF6D5} : DHCPNameServer = 200.75.200.2 200.75.200.3
Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\msc\McSnIePl.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-mWinlogon: Userinit = C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe,C:\Windows\skipmetrosuite.exe,
x64-BHO: ExplorerBHO Class: {449D0D6E-2412-4E61-B68F-1CB625CD9E52} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer64.dll
x64-BHO: ClassicIE9BHO Class: {EA801577-E6AD-4BD5-8F71-4BE0154331A4} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9DLL_64.dll
x64-TB: Classic Explorer Bar: {553891B7-A0D5-4526-BE18-D3CE461D6310} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicExplorer64.dll
x64-Run: [ETDCtrl] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
x64-Run: [QuickSet] c:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
x64-Run: [SmartAudio] C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SA3\SACpl.exe /sa3 /nv:3.0+ /dne /s
x64-Run: [IntelTBRunOnce] wscript.exe //b //nologo "C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\RunTBGadgetOnce.vbs"
x64-Run: [BTMTrayAgent] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll",TrayApp
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-IE: {56753E59-AF1D-4FBA-9E15-31557124ADA2} - C:\Program Files\Classic Shell\ClassicIE9_32.exe
x64-IE: {64964764-1101-4bbd-8891-B56B1A53B9B3} - {553891B7-A0D5-4526-BE18-D3CE461D6310}
x64-Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\Program Files\mcafee\msc\McSnIePl64.dll
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Dogpile
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/web?fcoid=417&fcop=topnav&fpid=27&q=delete+windows+8+restore+vista&ql=|http://windowsreinstall.com/win8/in...e.com/info.dogpl/search/web?q=windows+8+games
FF - plugin: c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\npMcSnFFPl.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_168.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-11 11:17; {0545b830-f0aa-4d7e-8820-50a4629a56fe}; C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\extensions\{0545b830-f0aa-4d7e-8820-50a4629a56fe}
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-12 16:15; [email protected]; C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\extensions\[email protected]
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.hpOld0 - www.dogpile.com
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=1&cc=&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.id - a44bc97a00000000000084a6c8b2bc73
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.appId - {7ABBFE1C-E485-44AA-8F36-353751B4124D}
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.instlDay - 15748
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.vrsn - 1.8.8.11
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.vrsni - 1.8.8.11
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.vrsnTs - 1.8.8.1116:12:27
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.prtnrId - softonic
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.prdct - Softonic
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.aflt - SD
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.tlbrId - BASEirobinhoodActive
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.instlRef - INF00176
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.dfltLng - 
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.admin - false
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.autoRvrt - false
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.rvrt - true
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.hmpg - true
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.hmpgUrl - hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=13&cc=
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.dfltSrch - true
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.srchPrvdr - Search the web (Softonic)
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.kw_url - hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=2&cc=&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.dnsErr - true
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic_i.newTab - true
FF - user.js: extensions.Softonic.newTabUrl - hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=15&cc=
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 amdkmpfd;AMD PCI Root Bus Lower Filter;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\amdkmpfd.sys [2012-11-19 35496]
R0 iaStorA;iaStorA;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iaStorA.sys [2012-10-27 651832]
R0 mfehidk;McAfee Inc. mfehidk;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mfehidk.sys [2012-6-22 771096]
R0 mfewfpk;McAfee Inc. mfewfpk;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mfewfpk.sys [2012-6-22 339776]
R1 CLVirtualDrive;CLVirtualDrive;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\CLVirtualDrive.sys [2012-11-19 92536]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe [2012-11-19 239616]
R2 AMPPALR3;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe [2012-7-17 731688]
R2 Bluetooth Device Monitor;Bluetooth Device Monitor;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe [2012-11-19 1091520]
R2 Bluetooth OBEX Service;Bluetooth OBEX Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe [2012-11-19 1112000]
R2 BTHSSecurityMgr;Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe [2012-5-2 135952]
R2 CxUtilSvc;CxUtilSvc;C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SA3\CxUtilSvc.exe [2012-11-19 109184]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-11-19 7168]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-4-20 635104]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2012-11-19 165760]
R2 McMPFSvc;McAfee Personal Firewall Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\mcsvchost\McSvHost.exe [2012-5-11 200728]
R2 McNaiAnn;McAfee VirusScan Announcer;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\mcsvchost\McSvHost.exe [2012-5-11 200728]
R2 McProxy;McAfee Proxy Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\mcsvchost\McSvHost.exe [2012-5-11 200728]
R2 McShield;McAfee McShield;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\systemcore\mcshield.exe [2012-11-19 241016]
R2 mfefire;McAfee Firewall Core Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\systemcore\mfefire.exe [2012-11-19 218320]
R2 mfevtp;McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service;C:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe [2012-11-19 182312]
R2 SftService;SoftThinks Agent Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe [2012-11-19 1914728]
R2 TurboB;Turbo Boost UI Monitor driver;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\TurboB.sys [2012-5-30 16168]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2012-11-19 364416]
R2 ZeroConfigService;Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe [2012-7-18 2699568]
R3 AMPPAL;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Virtual Adapter;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\AmpPal.sys [2012-7-17 162344]
R3 BthLEEnum;Bluetooth Low Energy Driver;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BthLEEnum.sys [2012-7-25 202752]
R3 btmaux;Intel Bluetooth Auxiliary Service;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\btmaux.sys [2012-11-19 110592]
R3 btmhsf;btmhsf;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\btmhsf.sys [2012-11-19 825344]
R3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\cfwids.sys [2012-6-22 69672]
R3 ETD;Dell Touchpad;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ETD.sys [2012-11-19 209744]
R3 iBtFltCoex;iBtFltCoex;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iBtFltCoex.sys [2012-11-19 55848]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2012-11-19 342528]
R3 intelkmd;intelkmd;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\igdpmd64.sys [2012-8-28 9000256]
R3 iwdbus;IWD Bus Enumerator;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iwdbus.sys [2012-8-9 25568]
R3 mfeavfk;McAfee Inc. mfeavfk;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mfeavfk.sys [2012-6-22 309400]
R3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mfefirek.sys [2012-6-22 515528]
R3 NETwNe64;@oem3.inf,___ %NIC_Service_DispName_WIN8_64%;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 8 - 64 Bit;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NETwew00.sys [2012-11-19 4273192]
R3 RSUSBVSTOR;RtsUVStor.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RtsUVStor.sys [2012-11-19 315536]
R3 RTL8168;Realtek 8168 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Rt630x64.sys [2012-11-19 683664]
S0 mfeelamk;McAfee Inc. mfeelamk;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mfeelamk.sys [2012-6-18 69168]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2013-1-8 161536]
S3 AMPPALP;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Protocol;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\AmpPal.sys [2012-7-17 162344]
S3 DellRbtn;Airplane Mode Switch;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DellRbtn.sys [2012-11-19 10752]
S3 HipShieldK;McAfee Inc. HipShieldK;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HipShieldK.sys [2012-4-20 196440]
S3 intaud_WaveExtensible;Intel WiDi Audio Device;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\intelaud.sys [2012-8-9 35296]
S3 McAWFwk;McAfee Activation Service;C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcawfwk.exe [2012-11-19 332080]
S3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mferkdet.sys [2012-6-22 106112]
S3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [2012-7-18 272176]
S3 TurboBoost;Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.6;C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe [2012-5-30 149544]
S3 usb3Hub;USB-IF USB 3.0 Hub;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usb3Hub.sys [2012-8-9 48096]
S3 XHCIPort;USB-IF xHCI USB Host Controller;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\xHCIPort.sys [2012-8-9 188384]
S4 McOobeSv;McAfee OOBE Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\mcsvchost\McSvHost.exe [2012-5-11 200728]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-02-13 02:55:27	11776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\skipmetrosuite.exe
2013-02-13 02:53:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Metro
2013-02-12 22:37:58	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\DellUI
2013-02-12 22:26:59	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Macromedia
2013-02-12 22:12:20	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\PROnetworks
2013-02-12 21:40:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\PCDr
2013-02-12 20:36:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Classic Shell
2013-02-12 03:02:30	--------	d-----r-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-02-12 01:07:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Diagnostics
2013-02-11 20:09:49	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\en
2013-02-11 19:25:49	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-02-11 01:47:09	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Deployment
2013-02-11 01:47:09	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Apps
2013-02-11 01:41:21	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2013-02-10 23:53:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\softthinks
2013-02-10 23:50:25	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Amazon_Services_LLC
2013-02-10 23:48:12	18528	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\windowssampling\Sqm\Manifest\Sqm2.bin
2013-02-09 02:07:38	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Intel Corporation
2013-02-09 02:06:30	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\ATI
2013-02-09 02:06:25	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Power2Go8
2013-02-09 02:06:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\Conexant
2013-02-09 02:05:48	--------	d-----r-	C:\Users\skidawayme\Searches
2013-02-09 02:05:48	--------	d-----r-	C:\Users\skidawayme\Contacts
2013-02-09 02:04:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-12-26 15:55:26	69672	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys
2012-12-26 15:52:44	339776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys
2012-12-26 15:52:34	182312	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe
2012-12-26 15:51:34	10288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeclnk.sys
2012-12-26 15:51:24	106112	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mferkdet.sys
2012-12-26 15:50:48	771096	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys
2012-12-26 15:50:24	69168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeelamk.sys
2012-12-26 15:49:42	515528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys
2012-12-26 15:49:00	309400	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys
2012-12-26 15:48:30	178840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys
2012-11-20 04:06:31	593920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\Windows.Networking.dll
2012-11-20 04:06:31	410112	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\Windows.Networking.dll
2012-11-20 04:06:31	256512	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\msvproc.dll
2012-11-20 04:06:31	214016	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvproc.dll
2012-11-20 04:06:29	2706432	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-11-20 04:06:29	2706432	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-11-20 04:06:29	1357312	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Immersive.dll
2012-11-20 04:06:29	1184256	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\Windows.UI.Immersive.dll
2012-11-20 02:32:15	29480	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msxml3a.dll
2012-11-20 02:32:14	499712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcp71.dll
2012-11-20 02:32:14	348160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcr71.dll
2012-11-20 02:21:20	0	----a-w-	C:\Windows\ativpsrm.bin
.
============= FINISH: 22:05:43.41 ===============

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 8
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 2/8/2013 8:03:41 PM
System Uptime: 2/12/2013 8:57:11 PM (2 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Dell Inc. | | 0PXH02
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz | U3E1 | 2501/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 685 GiB total, 648.745 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is FIXED (NTFS) - 128 GiB total, 6.973 GiB free.
W: is FIXED (NTFS) - 0 GiB total, 0.225 GiB free.
X: is FIXED (NTFS) - 12 GiB total, 0.278 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {8a2edc79-c759-46f2-88af-9d4efe3b5eee}
Description: USB-IF xHCI USB Host Controller
Device ID: ROOT\UOIP_BUS_DRIVER\0000
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Name: USB-IF xHCI USB Host Controller
PNP Device ID: ROOT\UOIP_BUS_DRIVER\0000
Service: XHCIPort
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP2: 2/11/2013 11:54:16 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP3: 2/11/2013 7:25:10 PM - Restore Operation
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Amazon Browser App
AMD APP SDK Runtime
AMD AVIVO64 Codecs
AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Catalyst Control Center
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
Catalyst Control Center Profiles Mobile
ccc-utility64
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
Classic Shell
Conexant SmartAudio HD
CyberLink LabelPrint 2.5
CyberLink Media Suite 10
CyberLink Media Suite Essentials
CyberLink Power2Go 8
CyberLink PowerDirector 10
CyberLink PowerDVD 10
D3DX10
Dell Backup and Recovery
Dell Backup and Recovery - Support Software
Dell Support Center
Dell System Detect
Dell Touchpad
DSC/AA Factory Installer
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Display Audio Driver
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless for Bluetooth(R) + High Speed
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software for Bluetooth(R) Technology
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.6
Intel(R) WiDi
Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software
Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
McAfee SecurityCenter
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Office
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 18.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MSVCRT110
MSVCRT110_amd64
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
PowerXpressHybrid
PX Profile Update
Quickset64
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Shared C Run-time for x64
Skype 6.1
VistaBootPRO 3.2
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
2/12/2013 9:07:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the McNASvc service.
2/12/2013 3:10:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Dell Digital Delivery Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
2/11/2013 7:36:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - 
2/10/2013 8:15:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The McAfee Boot Delay Start Service service failed to start due to the following error: The executable program that this service is configured to run in does not implement the service.
2/10/2013 5:45:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service service terminated with the following error: An attempt was made to reference a token that does not exist.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6013 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 701760 MB, Free - 664311 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0PXH02
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You have installed the Softonic (probably inadvertently) extension in Firefox after downloading software from the Softonic website.

To remove the extension, open Firefox, click Tools > Add-ons > Extensions.

Find the Softonic extension and uninstall it.


It's also set as your homepage in Internet Explorer. You may want to delete that as well.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Oh, what a relief. Thank you so much.

Jane


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again,

I spoke too soon. I deleted Softronic from Firefox and also reset the home page in Explorer. I still was redirected to Softronic. So I went into View and Manage Addons and under Search Providers I found Bing and Softronic. Both said disabled but Softronic, of course, wasn't since it still redirected me when I opened Yahoo. I was able to delete Bing but Softronic won't allow me to delete it. It says it's the default search provider. I've looked for Softronic in my list of programs so I could delete it there but it's not showing up.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download * AdwCleaner*.

Save the program to your desktop.

Run it and select *Delete*.

A report will open in Notepad after the scan.

Please copy and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Here it is:

Here it is:

# AdwCleaner v2.112 - Logfile created 02/13/2013 at 15:42:05
# Updated 10/02/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 8 (64 bits)
# User : skidawayme - DELL3
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\skidawayme\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Deleted : C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\searchplugins\softonic.xml

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{7ABBFE1C-E485-44AA-8F36-353751B4124D}

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16384

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v18.0.2 (en-US)

File : C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\prefs.js

C:\Users\skidawayme\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fvqc1qp3.default\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.admin", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.aflt", "SD");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.appId", "{7ABBFE1C-E485-44AA-8F36-353751B4124D}");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.autoRvrt", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.dfltLng", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.dfltSrch", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.hmpgUrl", "hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=13&[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.hpOld0", "www.dogpile.com");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.id", "a44bc97a00000000000084a6c8b2bc73");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.instlDay", "15748");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.instlRef", "INF00176");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.kw_url", "hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=2&cc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.newTabUrl", "hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource=1[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.prdct", "Softonic");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.prtnrId", "softonic");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.rvrt", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.srchPrvdr", "Search the web (Softonic)");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.tlbrId", "BASEirobinhoodActive");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://search.softonic.com/INF00176/tb_v1?SearchSource[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.vrsn", "1.8.8.11");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic.vrsni", "1.8.8.11");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.dnsErr", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.hmpg", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.newTab", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Softonic_i.vrsnTs", "1.8.8.1116:12:27");

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2989 octets] - [13/02/2013 15:42:05]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [3049 octets] ##########


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks like it took care of Softonic. Can you confirm?


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

I think so. Many thanks!
Jane


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way, do be careful when installing software, especially free one. It will very often offer to install toolbars and other add-ons. Most of the time, you do have the choice to accept the installation or not. Just be sure not to agree to it.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Thank you. Good advice .

Jane


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Phantom010 has provided you with some good info about downloading free software, I offer one more caution. 

Avoid during the installation process what is often called an "Express" install. Instead, chose the "Custom" install where you will be given the opportunity to uncheck pre-checked boxes to install things like what you have just been through (toolbars, browsers, etc). Free usually comes at a price, you just have to know what that price is.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Raybro. That's something I wasn't aware of at all. Will always click custom from now on.
Jane


----------

